

Avoiding divs to make multiple columns using CSS3 property - akashbhadange
http://www.dzyngiri.com/index.php/css3-multiple-columns/

======
CanSpice
A site giving a whizzy CSS example with no demo?

~~~
Jare
It's a w3schools bait post.

